# For Sale: Curt Rv Bumper Hitch W/ Hardware



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

For sale: Curt Manufacturing E-100 RV Bumper Hitch w/ Hardware

Fits all 4in. square RV bumper tubes. Ideal for adding bike racks or rear cargo carriers. For use on square-channel bumpers available on the rear of many RVs and towable campers. Fits 2" Receivers, Max. Gross Trailer Weight 3,500lbs, Max. Tongue Weight: 350lbs

$50 obo

I also have a high quality bike rack for a 2" receiver hitch. Holds four bikes. this is the type that the bikes rest on their wheels, not hang from the top bar.

$150 obo


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you have a picture of the brand of bike carrier?


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

XPORT Flatbed Four Bike Rack. Used about five times. for a 2 inch receiver.


----------

